# Complaining about house prices?



## oilean (13 Sep 2004)

I have read on a thread in the home, mortgage forum that the average age of a FTB in Ireland is now 27, the lowest ever

Ireland currently has the highest proportion of homeowners in Europe at around 81%, the highest ever

With both of these facts pointing in the same direction,

Why do people insist on complaining that house prices are to high?
That it is too hard for first time buyers to get onto the market?

Is it not basic economics that if everyone wants to own their home and as it appears more and more people are doing so, prices will ineviatably go up

Stu


----------



## Summer (15 Sep 2004)

*Future generations*

It would be interesting to have a look at the age profile going forward, if memory serves me correctly 25% of our population 4 years ago was under 25. Does anyone know what the current ratio is? Also does this mean that all of the young people who own apartments will be trading up in the near future to family homes and will there be such a large volume of FTB to purchase the apartments. Is current building based on past figures? Apart from interest rates and disposable income demand will dictate prices going forward.


----------



## Max Hopper (15 Sep 2004)

wrote





> Ireland currently has the highest proportion of homeowners in Europe at around 81%, the highest ever


<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->And subsequently one of (if not the lowest) ownership of shares in Europe (1.4% of all Irish households prior to the first [broken link removed] flotation.


----------



## rainyday (17 Sep 2004)

Or maybe not. Seems there is some 'push-back' happening in the housing markets this autumn.


_Please do not post copyright material on AAM_


----------



## Max Hopper (17 Sep 2004)

Apologies to the moderator. As mentioned here ©, adding © Copyright Unison.ie satisfies the legal eagles.


----------



## zag (17 Sep 2004)

Max - I looked through the link you provided and it *clearly* states that a single reproduction is allowed for your own personal reference.

Posting content to a public forum does not fit into the definition of personal reference in most peoples books.

Can you clarify (with detail and not vague pointers to contrary information) why you think you are allowed to post this content ?

z


----------



## Max Hopper (17 Sep 2004)

zag -<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->You are granted a limited licence solely for your own personal, non-commercial use *to refer to*, bookmark or point to any page within this website, and to download the Materials contained on this website to a single personal computer, and to print a single hard copy of the Materials contained on this website for your own personal reference, _provided however that all copyright, trade mark and other proprietary notices are left intact._<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->What has been posted has not been *not* downloaded nor printed. It is though, referred to verbatim.<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->HTH,  Max


----------



## rainyday (18 Sep 2004)

> It is though, referred to verbatim.


IANAL - but I don't see how 'referring to' is the same as copying. It is clearly against the spirit of the copyright notice. 

There is no need to post the entire content of an article. Direct readers to the Indo as required.


----------



## Kicker (20 Oct 2004)

*fruit*

Do you not need to register to read that?
I couldn't be bothered to register.


----------



## Guest (20 Oct 2004)

*fruit*

As far as I can see Unison's Ts&Cs specifically preclude linking to anywhere other than their home page. It definitely contradicts some of what Max quotes above... 



> Hypertext links to this website by other users and websites are permitted provided that the link to this website is in a simple list of companies by pointing to Unison.ie's home page www.unison.ie. This limited licence entitles other users and websites to link to Unison.ie's home page only, and linking to other content on or information in this website is prohibited without Unison.ie's express written consent.


----------



## Max Hopper (20 Oct 2004)

*Ho-humm...*


----------



## Guest (20 Oct 2004)

Hey! Don't ho-hum the messenger!


----------



## rainyday (21 Oct 2004)

> I couldn't be bothered to register.


Tough. Don't expect the owner of this site to bear the risk (even a small theoretical risk) of being hit with a breach of copyright action by the Indo just to save you a small bit of bother. If you want to read the article. register. If you don't, then don't.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Oct 2004)

I am happy to take the risk of breaching copyright by the occasional reproduction of relevant articles from the Indo. If the Indo asks me or others to desist, I will do so.

My reasoning for this is that the Indo site is so difficult to navigate and I usually know the journalists who have written the articles. They have never objected. 

Brendan


----------



## BootDog (27 Oct 2004)

*Re: Future generations*

They actually don't know. People who are working abroad for a couple of years, people who are going to Australia for a year, then NZ, people who are on Erasmus, immigrants, it all adds up, they just don't know.

"all of the young people who own apartments" : depends on your definition of a young person. Most young people under 25 don't own an apartment, and they have seen better elsewhere ... will they come back and buy an apartment in a few years' time? Anyone's guess.

Basically, it depends on the location of said property..in Dublin,  the prices are undoubtedly higher than any other region. Most people who are from Dublin live with their parents till they are 26 at LEAST and then have the 'Daddy' to help them with deposit and more than likely act as guarantor for the loan. In essence, the main buyers on paper may be under 26....but they're not!


----------



## WizardDr (3 Dec 2004)

*Re: Future generations*

Ireland having the highest home ownership is actually misleading. The figure of 81% represents that of the Housing Srock, 81% is owner occupied. If we only had 10 houses and 8 were owner occupied the statistic would be 80%.

Sadly .. at 337 'dwellings per 1000' - the best indicator in a country as to availability. The European average is 450. The Greeks are at 505.

Apart from silly money, the lack of about 300,000 houses TODAY is the principal reason Mick & Tom Bailey made €50m in construction last year.

And if interest rates stay as they are.. they will make even more in the next few years..and there wont be moderation  in house prices either.

That is, until interest rates change!


----------

